# Update: Florida Marlins get their new stadium



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Since theres nothing worth watching in Miami sports nowadays, i'll bring this up so i can have something to **** about.

Turns out the Miami-Dade County Commission decided to keep going with the plans of building a new baseball stadium where the Orange Bowl used to be.

A baseball stadium.

Yes, you read it right--- baseball. :rofl2:



> "Miami-Dade County has been actively pursuing and committed in its efforts to develop a new ballpark for the Florida Marlins and County residents for more than seven years," he said. "


http://www.bizjournals.com/southflorida/stories/2007/12/17/daily21.html

im gonna ****in' puke.:thumbdown:

When will these ****s learn that Marlins baseball will never be popular in S. Florida? this will all just be a waste of money. knowing how corrupt and incompetent Dade-County is, the stadium will end up over-budgeted by a few million more. Great, more of my taxes going into funding a stupid baseball park where a good night would be 3,000 "fans". not to mention the limited parking space around this "state of the art" stadium.

and to top it off, they destroy the holy grail of Miami sports.

god damnit. [/rant]


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Are the Canes playing at Dolphin Stadium now?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Flash is the Future said:


> Are the Canes playing at Dolphin Stadium now?


unfortunetly---yes. oh my have we fallen in sports.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Gio305 said:


> Since theres nothing worth watching in Miami sports nowadays, i'll bring this up so i can have something to **** about.
> 
> Turns out the Miami-Dade County Commission decided to keep going with the plans of building a new baseball stadium where the Orange Bowl used to be.
> 
> ...


It was actually very popular for a few years. 

When you force your fanbase to watch the games in a hot, humid, rainy and bug infested football stadium (for the better part of 2 decades) and then butcher the team after every winning season you really cant expect much support.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Shot of a Marlins/Nationals game at Dolphin Stadium. I almost feel bad for the Marlins.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

The hope is that with a stadium, instead of the bs plan that the Marlins have with Wayne to rent out DS, the Marlins could actually make enough money to sport a solid team every year

and with actual sustained competence, fans will be gained. Miami could support a team, they just need a bandwagon to get them in the right direction.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Heatlunatic and wse put it perfectly, can't add on much to that

What would you want the OB to turned into? The Canes are done playing with it. Unfortunately there's no more use for it now.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> The hope is that with a stadium, instead of the bs plan that the Marlins have with Wayne to rent out DS, the Marlins could actually make enough money to sport a solid team every year
> 
> and with actual sustained competence, fans will be gained. Miami could support a team, they just need a bandwagon to get them in the right direction.


ive said it before and ill say it again:

after the Marlins were champs in 2003, they kept much of the core of players intact for the next 2 seasons and the team was competetive throughout. They "hoped" that "fans" will show up.

they were wrong.

so instead, they started the fire-sale for lack of support. this proves theres no market for basball in S. Florida.....unless youre the Yankees, Redsox, Mets etc.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Heated said:


> Shot of a Marlins/Nationals game at Dolphin Stadium. I almost feel bad for the Marlins.


:lol:

why MLB and these corrupted dade-county officials insist in keeping a baseball franchise in Miami is beyond me.

Its the *Florida* Marlins......they can move somewhere else in the state of Florida. gtfo of Miami

edit:

this also reminds me how ugly dolphins stadium looks inside. the orange is just too much. tacky as ****. it would look better if the seats were all in teal with the orange undertones...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

The Marlins should play a traveling "home" schedule at various local softball/baseball fields around Dade and Broward counties. That way, they could play in front of packed bleachers, assuming the neighboring fields don't have superior talent and more exciting games.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

I am not in Miami to know, but how much do the Marlins cost Miami a year is it estimated?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Smithian said:


> I am not in Miami to know, but how much do the Marlins cost Miami a year is it estimated?


dont know but its not worth it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

One month in and the Florida Freakin Marlins are in 1st place in the NL East and are off to the best start in franchise history 

And today they finally spent some damn money and locked up Hanley Ramirez to a 6 yr 70 million dollar deal.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

I don't get this team. They trade Dontrelle and Cabrera for prospects...and they're good again? It's only been 5 years since the last WS win, right? :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Yup, and they're doing this with 3 of their 4 best starting pitchers having not pitched a single inning this season and on the DL. Thats just crazy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

It's about that time...every 5-6 years we win a ring, this might be another shocking season in South Florida


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



DQ for 3 said:


> It's about that time...every 5-6 years we win a ring, this might be another shocking season in South Florida


godamnit........


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

anyway, i was thinking about bumping this thread a couple of weeks ago...but got lazy searching fo it.

i was hoping they'd fail miserably but the team doing good is now going to be used as an excuse to justify building that ****ing baseball stadium, most of the $$ from my pocket no less. i still cant believe the stadium was approved, i mean, i figured that money can be put to good use--you know, like city infrastructure, upgrading public transportation, cleaning the city etc...but nooo, lets spend it with an unpopular baseball team.
Marlins bandwagoners where art thou?

at least the team will be called *Miami* Marlins . Another big plus is no more of that baseball dirt to ruin football games for the Dolphins.

oh yeah, and Alex Rodriguez making more money than the Marlins team combined is too funny. MLB is a joke.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Just because you don't like baseball doesn't mean everyone can't like it. C'mon now...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

This team is going to be too up and down to seriously make a push at the NL East. We take 7 in a row, now we're on the verge of losing 2 straight to a bad Cincy team.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Gio, regarding the name, you act like Miami isn't in Florida. I don't care how different South Florida may 'feel' as opposed to Central or North Florida. It's still all Florida. That Palm Beach county mayor state split proposal story is a joke and will never happen. It's just like the people in Texas who want to seceed from the union and become their own country or the people in Puerto Rico who want to become a state. It's not happening.

Plus, it's not like the Marlins are the only sports team to be named after a state or a region:

Florida Marlins
Texas Rangers
Arizona Diamondbacks
Colorado Rockies
New Jersey Nets
Indiana Pacers
Utah Jazz
Minnesota T-Wolves
Golden State Warriors
New England Patriots
Tennessee Titans
Carolina Panthers
Arizona Cardinals
New Jersey Devils
Carolina Hurricanes
Florida Panthers
Minnesota Wild
Colorado Avalanche
New England Revolution
Colorado Rapids


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

At the moment, they are hands down the best professional team that you guys have. Get used to it. Don't know if you have noticed but the Heat, Dolphins, and Miami Football are ****ty as hell.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



sMaK said:


> Just because you don't like baseball doesn't mean everyone can't like it. C'mon now...


i know. im just voicing my opinion. yes, i cant stand baseball. it bores the hell out of me. *but*... the point im trying to make is that this team is very unpopular. attendance has sucked since the franchise came into existence...why invest in something no one really has interest in? and by that i mean the Marlins...not baseball in general. 

anyway, theres nothing we can do about it. the stadium is approved and the marlins are officially getting their ballpark. the only thing i can hope for is these "Marlins Fans" attend. or else we destroyed the OB, used our tax money and the newly built stadium was all for nothing.

the franchise and its "fans" got what they ask for. dont disappoint.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Enigma said:


> Gio, regarding the name, you act like Miami isn't in Florida. I don't care how different South Florida may 'feel' as opposed to Central or North Florida. It's still all Florida. That Palm Beach county mayor state split proposal story is a joke and will never happen. It's just like the people in Texas who want to seceed from the union and become their own country or the people in Puerto Rico who want to become a state. It's not happening.
> 
> Plus, it's not like the Marlins are the only sports team to be named after a state or a region:
> 
> ...


 S.Florida and N.Florida are two different worlds. lets not act like it isnt. that being said, it doesnt necessarily mean i want the state split in two. this is a beautiful state and the diversity it brings is what makes it unique.

i figured the least the city can get is the name change from "Florida" to "Miami" since the citizens that live there are the ones paying for the stadium.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Gio305 said:


> S.Florida and N.Florida are two different worlds. lets not act like it isnt. that being said, it doesnt necessarily mean i want the state split in two. this is a beautiful state and the diversity it brings is what makes it unique.
> 
> i figured the least the city can get is the name change from "Florida" to "Miami" since the citizens that live there are the ones paying for the stadium.


It's all still Florida though. They say the same thing in California, SoCal vs NoCal. It's all still California. How about NYC vs Upstate NY, worlds apart. All still New York. How about Detroit area vs the UP (Upper Peninsula); all still Michigan. Chicago area vs Southern Illinois, all still Illinois. It goes on and on and on.

Something I've noticed you do is you keep referring to North Florida as everything other than South Florida. You do realize there is a Central Florida, right? The whole I-4 corridor (Tampa, St Pete, Clearwater, Lakeland, Orlando, Daytona, rest of Space Coast). North Florida is really just the Panhandle + Jacksonville + St. Augustine + Ocala + Gainesville.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Enigma said:


> It's all still Florida though. They say the same thing in California, SoCal vs NoCal. It's all still California. How about NYC vs Upstate NY, worlds apart. All still New York. How about Detroit area vs the UP (Upper Peninsula); all still Michigan. Chicago area vs Southern Illinois, all still Illinois. It goes on and on and on.


yes im aware of that. but we're talking about FL, no?




> Something I've noticed you do is you keep referring to North Florida as everything other than South Florida. You do realize there is a Central Florida, right? The whole I-4 corridor (Tampa, St Pete, Clearwater, Lakeland, Orlando, Daytona, rest of Space Coast). North Florida is really just the Panhandle + Jacksonville + St. Augustine + Ocala + Gainesville.


 im also aware of that. im just too lazy to inlcude C. Florida. the biggest contrast is btw Norrth and South FL, so thats what i usually refer to. i just dont understand why this is so important to you...


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Gio305 said:


> yes im aware of that. but we're talking about FL, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and I referenced other states as examples of cultural extremes meaning nothing in states. I just don't understand why it's so important to you that they aren't called the Miami Marlins, as opposed to the Florida Marlins.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



> *Yeah, and I referenced other states as examples of cultural extremes meaning nothing in states.*


i agree



Enigma said:


> I just don't understand why it's so important to you that they aren't called the Miami Marlins, as opposed to the Florida Marlins.


its not like im going to lose sleep over the naming rights. send the team around other parts of the state where it might have a better chance to prosper or send it to Puerto Rico, i dont care. S. FL hasnt been working so why insist?


but, since they did, with Miami paying for the stadium--then changing the name isnt a bad idea. its the least it can happen.

anyways, were getting off topic here....


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

The attendance at Miami football games has been pretty weak over the years. I don't really see why you are throwing such a ***** fit over the Orange Bowl. Acting like a big baby.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



TheATLien said:


> The attendance at Miami football games has been pretty weak over the years. I don't really see why you are throwing such a ***** fit over the Orange Bowl. Acting like a big baby.


theres a big disparity btw Marlins attendance and the other sports franchises in the area.

im already over the OBs demise. a guy cant blow off some steam?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Gio305 said:


> i agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like I won't lose any sleep over someone pointing out the cultural differences between North Florida vs South Florida. You brought up the whole Florida Marlins vs Miami Marlins, I responded, and you responded to that. That's how it works, man. There's no need to question the importance of it to someone. We're just talkin'.eace:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Enigma said:


> Just like I won't lose any sleep over someone pointing out the cultural differences between North Florida vs South Florida. You brought up the whole Florida Marlins vs Miami Marlins, I responded, and you responded to that. That's how it works, man. There's no need to question the importance of it to someone. We're just talkin'.eace:


the cultural differences were the least of my worries. you kept going at it, so i also responded. again, the naming rights issue was more because the city of miami is ponying up the cash, not because of cultural differences.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Gio305 said:


> the cultural differences were the least of my worries. you kept going at it, so i also responded. again, the naming rights issue was more because the city of miami is ponying up the cash, not because of cultural differences.


The whole North Florida vs South Florida thing was also from where I remembered you bringing it up in another thread as well. I believe it was in the vacationing in the south thread in the OT board. It just looked like you had some aversion at everything outside of South Florida in Florida. It reminded me of a guy I knew back when I lived in South Florida. He had some sort of superiority complex about Miami, everywhere else was inferior according to him. But it looks like you don't. So I can drop it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



DQ for 3 said:


> This team is going to be too up and down to seriously make a push at the NL East. We take 7 in a row, now we're on the verge of losing 2 straight to a bad Cincy team.


Yeah, their starting pitching and defense is way too shaky for them to be considered contenders for the NL east title. That and their good record in 1 run games will catch up to them in the long run.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Back to baseball, it's not just the Marlins that are shocking the baseball world. The Rays are also on top of the A.L. East as of today. That's right, the same division with the Yankees and Red Sox. Go Team Florida.:yay:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Enigma said:


> The whole North Florida vs South Florida thing was also from where I remembered you bringing it up in another thread as well. I believe it was in the vacationing in the south thread in the OT board. It just looked like you had some aversion at everything outside of South Florida in Florida. It reminded me of a guy I knew back when I lived in South Florida. He had some sort of superiority complex about Miami, everywhere else was inferior according to him. But it looks like you don't. So I can drop it.


i understand. we have ***-holes like that all over the world. though sometimes i do bring up the cultural differences...its usually in jest.

as for my "new" home team...if everything works as planned for them, then i'll eat a big fat crow for thanksgiving.:biggrin:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

I don't know where you get your info from but I'd say that the Marlins are just as popular as the Heat. No one went to the Heat games when they sucked. It's normal for attendence to be down when a team sucks.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

i said to my self "no way in hell this team sweeps Arizona". if they did, then i'll change my avy to some Marlins player.

so guess what? the sweep happened. i have to show respect where its due. this freakin team makes less than A-rod makes in a second. the Marlins pitching combined make less then certain individual pitchers. its team with alot of unknowns brought up from the farm system. yet theyre competing theyre *** off and on top of the division. while theyre at it, they sweep the best team in the NL and the best picther in the NL as a bonus.

i just dont get it. despite my rants about the Marlins...it doesnt mean i cant respect them for what theyre doing right now. wtf

PS. no im not a new "fan".


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Wow. We're now 27-19. And I must say, I miss your old avy Gio!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Nice avi, but I agree with Flash, I miss the old one 

I think I jinxed Hanley cause he's been on a slump since I put him in my avi 

This was a pretty shocking 3 game sweep, especially since they were coming off of losing 5 of 6 to the Royals and Reds and things werent looking so good. Yet they bounce back to sweep the best team in the NL, completely shut down that awesome offense, and beat their two best pitchers, one of which had won all his starts so far this season. 

This team is amazing and once again, doing it with 3 of their top 4 starting pitchers having not pitched a single inning all season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Two best records in baseball as of today- The Tampa Bay Rays (31-20) and the Florida Marlins (30-20) :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

We'll find out what this team is made of over the next 3 series - against the best in our division (Mets/Phillies/Braves). Either we'll build on our lead, or we'll start our decent.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Wade2Matrix said:


> Two best records in baseball as of today- The Tampa Bay Rays (31-20) and the Florida Marlins (30-20) :laugh:


MLB is hilarious. you got teams spending 10x the amount the Marlins spend on players yet are in the bottom of the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Big win for the Fish tonight after 3 straight losses and getting passed by the Phillies for 1st place. Back in 1st place now after tonight with a chance to take the series tomorrow.

2-3 road trip so far with 5 more road games to go. They should have been 3-2 if not for blowing 2 save opportunities in that last game in NY.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Horrible road trip. So many games lost by the bullpen.

I remember this being brought up in another thread about how the Marlins get larger tv ratings then the Heat. Here's some proof



> Although numbers can be numbing, a few ratings developments bear a closer look:
> 
> • The Marlins' low attendance figures suggest lukewarm fan interest, but TV ratings paint a different picture.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Thank you ^


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

theyre comparing the avg points for a season (Heat) to few games (Marlins). and, isnt it a surprise that the biggest spike in ratings happened against a NY team? 

what about the avg rating for the Marlins in other years?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Marlins TV ratings have ALWAYS been pretty good. The fact remains that the Marlins and the Heat are equal in terms of popularity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

And the Marlins slide continues. Theyve now lost 8 out of 10.



Gio305 said:


> theyre comparing the avg points for a season (Heat) to few games (Marlins). and, isnt it a surprise that the biggest spike in ratings happened against a NY team?
> 
> what about the avg rating for the Marlins in other years?


The best example is right there in that article. In the Heat's championship season, they averaged a 2.93 for the year, while last season the Marlins , when they went 71-91, averaged around a 3.2.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Uggla with a walk-off grand slam tonight to beat the Phillies for the 2nd time in the series, 6-2

going for the sweep tomorrow


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Think the Marlins knew something about Willis & Cabrera?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Wade2Matrix said:


> The best example is right there in that article. In the Heat's championship season, they averaged a 2.93 for the year, while last season the Marlins , when they went 71-91, averaged around a 3.2.


i dont get it. where the hell are all these Marlins "fans" then? i rarely see them.
why not attend games? the place is wide open, the tickets are cheap and theyve been competetive through the season yet the place still looks empty. wouldnt these "fans" want to support their team by attending?

if those stats are true, then maybe i was wrong about how many ppl follow the team. I guess theres hope that the new baseball stadium isnt going to be built in vain.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

I think most of them prefer to watch the Marlins on TV because of the poor conditions at Dolphin Stadium when they convert it to Baseball. I've heard it's really hot there.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Flash is the Future said:


> I think most of them prefer to watch the Marlins on TV because of the poor conditions at Dolphin Stadium when they convert it to Baseball. I've heard it's really hot there.


not at night. yeah its still humid, but ppl can still attend at night if the day time is too much. unless they want the stadium completely closed off with A/C included...it aint gonna happen


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

You don't understand why people watch the games on TV instead of going to every game? Really?

I go to one to five games a year, and watch the rest on TV. It's not that difficult to understand.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

This team is so unpredictable. When you think they're starting to come back down to earth, they go and take the 1st 2 games against the Phillies and pull right back to 2 games back, and 1 game behind in the loss column.



TheATLien said:


> Think the Marlins knew something about Willis & Cabrera?


Larry Beinfest strikes again. That guy is amazing :yes:

He trades away arguably the guy who was right there with Pujols as the best hitter in the NL, and replaces him with Jorge Cantu, a journeyman who had only played sparingly at 3rd, and the guy is putting up better offensive numbers than Cabrera at this point.

Cantu- .296 14 HR 39 RBI
Cabrera- .278 8 38 RBI

I'm sure Cabrera will surpass Cantu's numbers at some point but still, thats crazy.

Mean while, D-Train is doing horribly and was just sent to the minors while Andrew Miller, who wouldnt even be in the Majors had in not been for the fact that 3 of our starting pitchers havent pitched an inning yet this season, is doing reasonably well at 4-5 with a 5.22 ERA, and matching Cole Hamels pitch for pitch tonight, and shutting down the best offense in the NL.

And the other center piece of that deal, Cameron Maybin, is starting to heat up in the minors


> Four of the six players the Marlins got from the Tigers in the Miguel Cabrera, Dontrelle Willis trade this past off-season have already appeared in the majors this year, and Cameron Maybin is starting to turn it on at Double-A.
> 
> Maybin, he’s the wild card that could really tilt this deal in favor of the Fish. Just 21, the speedy center fielder recently ripped off a 13-for-29 (.448) stretch in which he homered five times in seven games.
> 
> ...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



TheATLien said:


> You don't understand why people watch the games on TV instead of going to every game? Really?
> QUOTE]
> 
> yes, ATLien. i guess youre right. the entire population in S.Florida behave the same way.:clap2:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

You've already made clear your ignorance for baseball.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



TheATLien said:


> You've already made clear your ignorance for baseball.


you make it sound like its a bad thing lol


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

In your opinion.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



TheATLien said:


> You don't understand why people watch the games on TV instead of going to every game? Really?
> 
> I go to one to five games a year, and watch the rest on TV. It's not that difficult to understand.


You also have to realize the difference between attending a Braves game vs. a Marlins game.

I've been to one Braves home game in my short time living in the south thus far. It's night and day between any experience I've ever had going to a Marlins home game. Between riding the shuttle from Underground Atlanta to the stadium, and the buzz within the stadium, it's not even close. Being in downtown ATL that day, you KNEW that a Braves game was going on later in the day. It's not an excuse that Dolphins stadium is remote from the downtown area, neither is Turner Field (although a bit closer). 

Anyone watched some of the Hurricanes baseball games over the past few weeks? I'll admit I don't follow Canes baseball all year, each game...but I keep tabs on their progress, and when it gets down to the end, I try to catch games when I can. Those games I've seen on TV have been pretty damn packed. So, are there baseball fans in Miami-Dade County? Obviously. Why don't they attend Marlins games too?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Mark Light Stadium is undergoing renovations right now so the stadium only holds about 3,500 people. But the crowds there are always lively and into the game which is why they dominate at home every year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Good news on Josh Johnson.



> *Josh Johnson on target for rapid return to Marlins*
> 
> Josh Johnson, whose last appearance for the Marlins was nearly a year ago, had a strong and long outing Thursday in a rehab start with the Class A Jupiter Hammerheads.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



> *Marlins win, but fans fail to fill seats*
> 
> The Marlins lead Major League Baseball in home runs, have won far more games than the experts predicted and spend more money on advertising and marketing than most teams.
> 
> So why, more than midway through the season, are the Marlins last among baseball's 30 teams in attendance, and by a large margin?





> If crowds sometimes seem lower than the announced figure, there's a reason: As in most sports, baseball's attendance figures reflect tickets sold, not how many actually attend.


Link


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

I laughed when i saw this in the front page of the Miami Herald today.^


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

It's gonna be an interesting 2nd half of the season for the Fish. They just got Josh Johnson back, Chris Volstad, their 21 yr old young prospect has been called up and has won 2 games in a row he's appeared in, including throwing 8 2/3 innings in a win at LA, and Anibal Sanchez is making rehab starts in the minors and should be back in the rotation in a couple of weeks. 

They're weak at catching and bullpen so it'll be interesting to see if they try to add help at those spots. The bullpen should get better once Sanchez comes back and Hendrickson and Andrew Miller go to the pen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Tough loss for the Marlins today but it was expected as the Marlins are old *** Jamie Moyer's *****.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

They're good this year, next year this team will be sick. Anybody know when Maybin will get called up?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> They're good this year, next year this team will be sick. Anybody know when Maybin will get called up?


They're trying to get him to cut down on his strikeout ratio in the minors and by all reports, he's getting better and better at it. His defense, speed and power are all there though.

We'll most likely see him as a September call up. I dont know about anything earlier than that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Great series win for the Fish over the Phillies. After losing the opening game, they come back and take the next two to move to only a 1/2 game out of 1st.

Great performance by Josh Johnson today. And a good article in the Herald today talking about him being the same as going out and trading for a top notch starting pitcher, without having to give anything up for him. Same will be the case when Anibal Sanchez comes back hopefully soon.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

After not hitting the ball well last night, we've got a 3-0 lead in the 5th tonight. If we can hang onto a win, we'll be tied with the loser of the Philly-Mets game, only a game back of the winner.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Marlins win 3-2 against the Cubs today for their 2nd straight win in Wrigley

Mets ---
Florida -1.5
Philly -2.0


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Taking 2 of 3 from the team with the best home record in baseball is impressive.

edit-Just saw that its a 4 game series. Taking 3 of 4 in Wrigley might be too much to ask. A split in 4 games isnt too bad either.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Imagine Hanley, Man-Ram and Uggla!!!:drool:


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> Imagine Hanley, Man-Ram and Uggla!!!:drool:


Manny would definitely help this team out but not sure how I feel about renting him out for the season, guess it depends on how much we give up.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

I say do it.

Isn't it between us and the Phillies right now? We can't let the Phillies have him!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Hopefully we can acquire a catcher and not give up too much in the process.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



> *Manny, oh, Manny*
> > Posted by Mike Berardino at 3:12:59 PM
> 
> Hate to burst your bubble out there, Marlins fans, but Manny Ramirez will take the field as a member of the home team at Dolphin Stadium right after a hoodie-wearin' Norman Braman headlines Super Saturday by trading rhymes with Rappin' David Samson.
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Miguel Cabera, after struggling through much of the 1st half, is rounding into form once again.

He's now batting .292 with 18 HR and 75 RBI.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Well if the Manny rumors are true, and the supposed rumors about us packaging Hermida + a young arm like Allison then hopefully we are able to pull this off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

This is getting serious. Now Jayson Stark is reporting this



> *Details of possible Manny deal*
> 
> Wednesday, July 30, 2008 | Print Entry
> 
> ...


If Stark and Gammons, who has major sources with the Red Sox, are hearing this then you know it has to be true.

And now Mlb.com is reporting a 3 way deal



> A new wrinkle has been added to the Manny Ramirez to Marlins' scenario. A source told MLB.com that a three-way trade may be in the works.
> 
> Under this scenario, Ramirez would go to the Marlins, while Jeremy Hermida would go to the Pirates, and Jason Bay would go to the Red Sox.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

According to the Palm Beach Post, The Deal for Manny is done. 



> MIAMI GARDENS — The Marlins have reached a tentative agreement that could bring enigmatic outfielder Manny Ramirez to Florida as part of a three-team swap that would send right fielder Jeremy Hermida to Pittsburgh, a baseball source said late Wednesday.
> 
> Sources in Boston, however, indicated the deal could collapse. Red Sox officials could not be reached for comment. Boston also reportedly has spoken to the Dodgers, Phillies, Devil Rays and other teams about Ramirez.
> 
> "Not now, guys,'' Larry Beinfest, Florida's baseball operations president, told reporters after emerging from a closed-door meeting with manager Fredi Gonzalez and General Manager Mike Hill after the Marlins beat the Mets 7-5 and moved within 11/2 games of first place in the NL East.


http://www.palmbeachpost.com/sports/content/sports/epaper/2008/07/30/0730ramirez.html

They're the only ones reporting this. Gammons says the deal isnt done yet but Manny would welcome a trade to Florida.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/marlins/content/sports/epaper/2008/07/30/0730ramirez.html

Manny appears headed to Florida. ********


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

On Sports center, they just said Manny told someone on ESPN deportes that no deal will happen tonight and he doesnt think any deal will happen.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Just so you Marlin fans know...










...Our boy Michael Beasley is a Nationals fan.

Wish he could play for my Nats these days. :no:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Well assuming the deal's completed you guys have yourselves a new Marlins fan from now till whenever Manny leaves. :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Well assuming the deal's completed you guys have yourselves a new Marlins fan from now till whenever Manny leaves. :biggrin:


So for about 2 months then


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Wade2Matrix said:


> So for about 2 months then


Savor it... :azdaja:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Rotoworld:



> In an article updated at 11:50 pm EDT, SI.com's Jon Heyman says that a deal between the Marlins and Red Sox for Manny Ramirez is close and that the teams have relayed their dealings to the commissioner's office.


http://www.rotoworld.com/content/HeadLines.aspx?sport=MLB&hl=245479


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

damn, hermida, tucker (top pitching prospect) and stanton (top outfield prospect)

that for like for 2 months of Manny. 

also, Willingham cant play right. No way in hell. Our defense would be horrible

I really hope this is Willingham instead of Hermida. That would make this 100x better.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

i love what this thread has become. It wasnt my original intention, but i like how its evolved.:clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



reHEATed said:


> damn, hermida, tucker (top pitching prospect) and stanton (top outfield prospect)
> 
> that for like for 2 months of Manny.
> 
> ...


Yeah, an outfield of Willingham, Ross and Ramirez would be a very slooow outfield too. Ross would have to cover a lot of ground at Dolphin Stadium. Hermida is one of the worst defensive outfielders in the National League. But he has a cannon, that's about it. The Marlins are trying to get Stanton out of the deal.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Wade2Matrix said:


> Yeah, an outfield of Willingham, Ross and Ramirez would be a very slooow outfield too. Ross would have to cover a lot of ground at Dolphin Stadium. Hermida is one of the worst defensive outfielders in the National League. But he has a cannon, that's about it. The Marlins are trying to get Stanton out of the deal.


Hermida is bad, but at least he has speed and an arm

Willingham would be the WORST defensive right fielder in the league. He is slow, cant track down balls, cant throw. And than Manny in left, lol

I like Manny, but this marlins team could hit. They cant defend. This would increase our strengths and make our weaknesses a lot worse. I don't think it helps the team. 

oh, plus we lost pretty much our only lefty

and than there is a rumor of Jacobs for Bengie Molina, so we would have no lefties except for amezaga. 

we are building the opposite of a balanced team right now

all we need is a catcher and a reliever. I don't know why we are in on Manny.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



IbizaXL said:


> i love what this thread has become. It wasnt my original intention, but i like how its evolved.:clap:


LOL. It's just so...Miami, that a thread to bash the Marlins would become the official Marlins update thread. I love it. +rep Gio

Oh and the fish could just exercise Manny's option and bring him back next year right? They would probably still have the lowest payroll in baseball with him so they should do it if it's possible.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

at least Ramirez will now be able to play baseball at home without much noise.:dancingpadlock:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



The '93 Heat said:


> LOL. It's just so...Miami that a thread to bash the Marlins would become the official Marlins update thread. I love it. +rep Gio


at least you find humor in it like me.

adam, im not gio anymore!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



reHEATed said:


> Hermida is bad, but at least he has speed and an arm
> 
> Willingham would be the WORST defensive right fielder in the league. He is slow, cant track down balls, cant throw. And than Manny in left, lol
> 
> ...


Think of it as another excuse to dislike the Marlins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



IbizaXL said:


> i love what this thread has become. It wasnt my original intention, but i like how its evolved.:clap:


I bumped this thread up after the Marlins got of to such a good start and now look at what its become, the 2008 Marlins baseball thread. Completely different to what the 1st few post on the thread are about :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

I came like a spacebar and an enter away from posting some Marlins analysis just now before I told myself to shut the **** up and not act like I know baseball from foosball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Back to the current Marlins.

A great series win against the Mets, who were the 1st place team. We now leave just a game behind them.

Unfortunately, the Phillies are playing the horrible Nats and have now gone to 1st place. So we're 1.5 games back of them now.

Another great start by Josh Johnson going 6 2/3. He ran out of gas there in the 6th and gave up a 3 run shot to Easley but he was very good nonetheless, and got his 1st win since '06.

Tomorrow, Anibal Sanchez makes his '08 debut after his labrum injury. Getting these two guys back is huge. Hopefully Sanchez regains his '06 form.

A 4 game series with the Rockies beginning tomorrow. We need revenge after losing 3 of 4 in Colorado last month.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Exactly what I was gonna say...yeah, that's the ticket...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

im not sure who i want to see fail the most--a NY team (Mets, Yankees) or the Marlins.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Go get Manny..................................or at least a catcher!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Well the Marlins made a trade...just not that trade.

They acquired Arthur Rhodes from the Mariners in exchange for Minor league prospect Gaby Hernandez.



> According to the report, the Marlins agreed to acquire the left-handed reliever from the Seattle Mariners for right-handed pitching prospect Gaby Hernandez. Rhodes will complement fellow lefty Renyel Pinto, who on Wednesday made his league-leading 58th appearance, tying him with Atlanta's Blaine Boyer.
> 
> A 16-year veteran, Rhodes is 2-1 with a 2.86 ERA and 13 holds in 36 games. He has been lights out against left-handed hitters, holding them to a .195 average (8 for 41) with two doubles, eight walks and 14 strikeouts.


Link


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Gaby is only a mid level prospect

good deal to get an arm that we need. He will be our lefty specialist.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

New Manny update from SI.com


> *Manny agrees to be traded to Marlins*
> 
> Embattled Red Sox superstar Manny Ramirez has agreed to be traded to the Marlins, SI.com has learned, but a deal has not been reached.
> 
> ...





> Though all the players haven't been agreed to, the Red Sox and Marlins felt good enough about their chances for a trade to have relayed their dealings late Wednesday to the commissioner's office, which needs to be aware if more than $1 million will change hands. Boston is expected to offset the bulk of the $7 million remaining on Ramirez's $20 million salary for 2008 by sending cash to Florida.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Hopefully we can get this settled now that Manny has agreed to come to Miami...


We have also made a deal to get reliever Arthur Rhodes from Seattle

http://www.miamiherald.com/sports/baseball/florida-marlins/story/624563.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



> It now looks as though the Rays won't make a deal of any kind between now and the deadline. According to sources who have spoken with them, they have backed off Adam Dunn because he would make their lineup too left-handed, *and they have been informed by Pittsburgh that Jason Bay is likely to go somewhere else*.


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?name=mlb_trade_deadline

Interesting. Or it could mean absolutely nothing


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



IbizaXL said:


> im not sure who i want to see fail the most--a NY team (Mets, Yankees) or the Marlins.


You could have both!!

:iwon:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

ESPN just basically confirmed what the SI story said. Manny has agreed to waive his no trade clause and become a Marlin, but the teams are still working on the deal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



> *Manny deal 'close to dead'*
> 
> Thursday, July 31, 2008 | Print Entry
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?name=mlb_trade_deadline

3 hours until all this is finally over.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

I say do the deal as long as Cameron Maybin isn't involved, obviously. Apparently the only thing holding up the deal right now is money, the Marlins are looking for the Red Sox to eat about $9 million. This is a good time to trade Hermida with his value high. He's eligible for arbitration after the season and he's a fragile bust as far as I'm concerned. I'm OK with losing Tucker, with Johnson back and throwing well, Anibal starting tonight, Volstad, Nolasco, Miller (when he comes back) and Olsen we're fine in the rotation for the future. As Marlins fans we know anything can happen if we can just get into the playoffs. Manny gives us a good chance of doing that in my opinion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

MANNY RAMIREZ off to the Dodgers in a 3 team deal


> Disgruntled Boston Red Sox slugger Manny Ramirez has been traded to the Los Angeles Dodgers, according to ESPN.com.
> 
> According to the report, Jason Bay is going to Boston as part of the deal, and the Pittsburgh Pirates get four minor leaguers as part of the three-way deal.


Looks like the Marlins didnt want to give up prospects for a 2 month rental, or the Red Sox decided they didnt want to pay $7 million as well as prospects to the Marlins.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

It's disappointing when you have the chance to get a guy like Manny, and pass, but we're winning without him.

If we did get Manny, he's playing LF. Now you have to move Willingham to RF, a spot he's never played, and it creates an even worse defensive outfield than we have right now.

We're a great hitting team - we don't need to improve our bats (although getting a hall of famer doesn't hurt). I thought we would love to grab a catcher, but getting an experienced reliever doesn't hurt either.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

I think a catcher might of just fallen into our laps

Paul Lo Duca just got released by the Nats. Now, he has had a horrible injury riddled season, but I want to take the chance on him. He wont cost much to sign, and has history here. 

is he better than Treanor? I think so. He is better than his .230 average indicates this year.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

I think it's a good no deal for ya'll (Manny Ramirez).


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



reHEATed said:


> I think a catcher might of just fallen into our laps
> 
> Paul Lo Duca just got released by the Nats. Now, he has had a horrible injury riddled season, but I want to take the chance on him. He wont cost much to sign, and has history here.
> 
> is he better than Treanor? I think so. He is better than his .230 average indicates this year.


As a Nats fan...

He's crap.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

LoDuca was good here a few years ago, but I don't know if management will spend money on a guy who's shown little-to-nothing this season...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

He'd probably come cheap. He's getting paid $5 million by the Nats to sit at home right now. We need a catcher and he works well with a pitching staff.

I know Treanor plans to come back but that sports hernia could act up on him at any time. 

Baker's given us some nice games but he's not an everyday catcher.

I dont think we'd be able to get anything better at this point so i'd be for signing him.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

watching the last inning of the game vs the Rockies, i actually saw more than 200 ppl in the stands.

why is this team still winning?
alrghty then...im willing to make a bet. anyone interested?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

A very good series win in Philly to take 2 of 3. We got two very good pitching performances from Josh Johnson in Game 1 and Chris Volstad in game 3. The Marlins are now 1.5 games behind them for 1st.

Now its off to NY for a 3 game series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Paul Lo Duca has signed a minor league deal with the Marlins



> The Marlins had no interested in giving up anything for Paul Lo Duca earlier this season, but he became a worthwhile option once the Nationals released him last week. The Marlins signed him to a minor league deal and assigned him to Triple-A Albuquerque.


Link


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Wade2Matrix said:


> Paul Lo Duca has signed a minor league deal with the Marlins
> 
> 
> Link


good day for south florida sports fans....

I just really don't think LoDuca is the everyday catcher that people remember him being here. Treanor and Baker might be just as good options right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Gio will like this 


> Hanley Ramirez homered and doubled to lead the Florida Marlins past the Atlanta Braves 5-3 Wednesday in front of an incredibly sparse crowd of just 600 fans.
> 
> Fewer than 600 people were in Dolphin Stadium's bright orange and aqua seats for the first pitch, leaving most of them to reflect the afternoon sun. While the official attendance, based on tickets sold, was 11,211, the ballpark was so quiet that home-plate chatter could be heard.


Link


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Can they plz get that baseball diamond off my damn football field?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Wade2Matrix said:


> Gio will like this
> 
> Link


but but...its so hot outside!:lol:

seriously...it didnt even break 1000. ouch
but that shouldnt matter--at least TV ratings are good right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



The '93 Heat said:


> Can they plz get that baseball diamond off my damn football field?


The good news is that the game against the jets is the only game that will be played on the dirt this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

I wonder what this dude is thinking?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Wade2Matrix said:


> I wonder what this dude is thinking?


i like the first part of the article:



> Before the game even began, the Florida Marlins were guessing.
> 
> How many fans would show to watch two teams far out of first place on a weekday afternoon game with sweltering humidity and the heat topping 90 degrees?
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

de pinga


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



sMaK said:


> de pinga


spoken like a true Miami native. LMAO


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*










yikes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Damn, welcome back to the big leagues, Cameron Maybin. He's 9-11 in his 1st 11 at bats as a Marlin and has scored 6 runs. Dude runs like a gazelle.

Oh, and the Marlins have won 9 straight to tie a franchise record. Most likely too little too late with being 5 games back in the Wild card.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Wade2Matrix said:


> Damn, welcome back to the big leagues, Cameron Maybin. He's 9-11 in his 1st 11 at bats as a Marlin and has scored 6 runs. Dude runs like a gazelle.
> 
> Oh, and the Marlins have won 9 straight to tie a franchise record. Most likely too little too late with being 5 games back in the Wild card.


Craziness. I still wouldn't rule out dueling collapses from New York and Milwaukee, leaving Philly and Florida to take the playoff spots.

Unlikely, though, yes.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Theyre not gonna make it to the playoffs. this winning streak is going to end...eventually.

still, the team did A LOT better than anyone anticipated. Of course that also means whatever player performed well is going to be sold. typical Marlin's style.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

:lol::lol: @ the Mets.

Marlins win 2 of 3 in the final series in Shea Stadium history to knock the Mets out of the playoffs for the 2nd straight season :laugh:

Very good season for the Fish. They finish 84-77. Much better than anyone would have expected. Too bad they hit a rough patch a couple of weeks ago which put them a little too far behind the wild card.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

it was a really good season......

I love that the Mets, 2 years in a row, play us the last game of the season with a shot at playoffs, and lose. Its wonderful breaking a rivals heart like that.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

They finish only playing 161 games?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Flash is the Future said:


> They finish only playing 161 games?


yea....a game last week vs. the Nationals was rained out. Since we both were officially eliminated from the playoffs at the time, the game was canceled instead of postponed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



reHEATed said:


> it was a really good season......
> 
> I love that the Mets, 2 years in a row, play us the last game of the season with a shot at playoffs, and lose. Its wonderful breaking a rivals heart like that.


Most of my family lives in NY/NJ and a lot of them are Mets fans. This is about as good as it gets for me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Here's video of the Marlins rookies getting hazed. They had to wear costumes and they went from Shea stadium to Time Square in those costumes 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuVUrRCzgeg


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

oh my, the freakin Marlins end up having a great season, considering the make up of the team and their school lunch-money payroll. eliminating the Mets 2 years in a row is that much sweeter.

really, the Marlins have been a nightmare for NY baseball fans. LOL


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

BUMP

For those who havent heard yet, theres a good chance the new ballpark for the unwanted Marlins might not be approved.

Music to my ears.

Now--on to Panthers hockey.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

1 huge vote won by the Marlins, 1 more to go.

Today, Miami commissioners voted 3-2 in favor of a new Marlins stadium. The final vote will come on Monday, by County commissioners. 



> The Florida Marlins won their biggest vote in franchise history Thursday when Miami commissioners approved building a new stadium in a 3-2 vote.
> 
> Supporting the stadium: Joe Sanchez, Angel Gonzalez and Michelle Spence-Jones, the swing vote. Against: Marc Sarnoff and Tomás Regalado.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

I hope you guys realize how far up the *** we're getting ****ed with this deal.

If the the stadium is officially being built, my last hope would be for it to be where the Miami Arena used to be. Thats the perfect spot. Anywhere else would only perpetuate Miami's ***-backwards design when it comes to urban planning.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

On another note, at least they wont ruin the football field for the Dolphins.

One thing ive been thinking about. Suoppose the stadium ultimately wasnt approved for the unwanted Marlins, and their lease expires at Dolphins stadium and the dolphins refuse to renew it. On top of that, no city in the country wants to take them in (for economic reasons). What then? Bud Selig has said MLB wont contract teams...so where would the unwanted Marlins play?

i'd love to see that scenario. i think it would funny. South Florida doesnt want them, no one else in the country wants them. damn lol.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

You're just the biggest hater for the Marlins I've ever seen. My goodness man.

As for the urban planning thing, I'm not too familiar with all that but I don't see how building it in the old Orange Bowl site would be a bad idea. There wasn't much of a problem when the Orange Bowl was there. Only difference would be that it would be for baseball which equals a lot more games a year, which in turn creates more traffic. Other than that though, what is the problem?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



sMaK said:


> You're just the biggest hater for the Marlins I've ever seen. My goodness man.
> 
> As for the urban planning thing, I'm not too familiar with all that but I don't see how building it in the old Orange Bowl site would be a bad idea. There wasn't much of a problem when the Orange Bowl was there. Only difference would be that it would be for baseball which equals a lot more games a year, which in turn creates more traffic. Other than that though, what is the problem?


Smak, im not just a Marlins hater. I dont like the idea of forcing a stadium down our throats when the majority dont want it built. Mind you, its the tax payers in Miami who are footing the bill yet we werent given a chance to vote on the stadium deal.

The OB was built like 80 years ago. so i cant blame it for being built where it used to be. who knew how the area surrounding it was going to progress. but now in the present, we know how things are in that site, and anyone one can tell you its a bad spot for a stadium. I can go on, but i dont want to go into too much detail. my thing with this whole issue goes far beyond just having a baseball team in our city.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

Well thanks for saying nothing.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



sMaK said:


> Well thanks for saying nothing.


all you want is a baseaball team and everything else be damned. ignorance is bliss.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



sMaK said:


> Well thanks for saying nothing.


:laugh:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



IbizaXL said:


> all you want is a baseaball team and everything else be damned. ignorance is bliss.


I want to know where you get your facts from. You say the majority don't want it built. Where did you get that information from? And I asked about your whole problem with the proposed site but you didn't explain anything. I'm just curious because I'm not all too familiar with the situation.

And yeah I want a baseball team. What is wrong with that? The Marlins have been here already 15 years believe it or not, with 2 titles. That in itself is pretty impressive. I just think you are a hater with no basis for hate. I'm not a hockey fan but I'm not campaigning to get them the hell out of South Florida.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

I got bored so I started watching the county board of commission meeting

Here's the link if you want to see a bunch of weird Miami-dade residents voice their opinion on the stadium issue, as if whatever any of them say has a chance of changing anyone's mind.

Hopefully they get to the freaking vote soon. 

Here's the link


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Wade3 said:


> I got bored so I started watching the county board of commission meeting
> 
> Here's the link if you want to see a bunch of weird Miami-dade residents voice their opinion on the stadium issue, as if whatever any of them say has a chance of changing anyone's mind.
> 
> ...


i was watching it on tv, but the Heat game started.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



IbizaXL said:


> i was watching it on tv, but the Heat game started.


I was looking for it on tv but couldnt find it. What channel is it on?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Wade3 said:


> I was looking for it on tv but couldnt find it. What channel is it on?


i have comcast cable. for me its channel 20. check all the local channels.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

I guess directv doesnt carry it.

I 1st turned it on around 2:30. 7 hours later and they're still going on.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Wade3 said:


> I guess directv doesnt carry it.
> 
> I 1st turned it on around 2:30. 7 hours later and they're still going on.


its a channel specifically made for local politics. every day they show the Board of County Commissioners making decisions and what not. i dont think the channel has a name, all i see is the "Miami-Dade County" logo on the bottom-right. Im surprised DirecTv does not carry it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



IbizaXL said:


> its a channel specifically made for local politics. every day they show the Board of County Commissioners making decisions and what not. i dont think the channel has a name, all i see is the "Miami-Dade County" logo on the bottom-right. Im surprised DirecTv does not carry it.


Yeah, I remember those channels when I had cable but since getting directv, I havent seen it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*

*Play ball: Miami-Dade agrees to pay for share of Florida Marlins stadium*


> After more than nine hours of debate, Miami-Dade County commissioners answered the Florida Marlins' 15-year quest for a permanent home late Monday by agreeing to bankroll a big share of a $634 million stadium complex to rise on the grounds of the old Orange Bowl.
> 
> The vote was 9-4.
> 
> ...





> The Marlins hope to begin play on Opening Day 2012, under a new name: The Miami Marlins.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

The Miami Marlins? Eh. It has a certain ring to it I guess.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)




----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Miami Marlins

very good news. Im not gonna beleive it till it starts getting built, lol.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



Wade3 said:


> *Play ball: Miami-Dade agrees to pay for share of Florida Marlins stadium*


I figured Katy Sorenson would be against this.

One thing i read about in the past couple of of days was how this "deal" was tweaked to favor the public a little more. cant complain with some of the changes, especially comapared to the original proposal.

Anyway, the Marlins are here to stay--officially. Though I am curious what happens after the novelty of a new stadium wears off. Now its up to management to field a competitive team consistently.


and i like the new name.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



IbizaXL said:


> Now its up to management to field a competitive team consistently.


It might be a more accurate statement to say that it's now up to ownership. I always thought Florida management have done a good job, but they trade away or let their good players leave.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The one very bad trade was the Miguel Cabrera one.

A lineup of Cabrera and Hanley would have done damage for years.

Hopefully Cameron Maybin pans out to make that trade a little more bearable. Andrew Miller has the size and talent to be dominant, but he's been hit hard and been pretty wild in the 2 years he's pitched in the big leagues.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: OT- The Florida Freakin' Marlins*



ATLien said:


> It might be a more accurate statement to say that it's now up to ownership. I always thought Florida management have done a good job, but they trade away or let their good players leave.


you know what i meant!:wink:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here are the stadium renderings for those that hadnt seen them

Link


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Here are the stadium renderings for those that hadnt seen them
> 
> Link


sigh

the parking garages really takes away from the stadium.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

You really are the #1 hater lol


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> The one very bad trade was the Miguel Cabrera one.
> 
> A lineup of Cabrera and Hanley would have done damage for years.
> 
> Hopefully Cameron Maybin pans out to make that trade a little more bearable. Andrew Miller has the size and talent to be dominant, but he's been hit hard and been pretty wild in the 2 years he's pitched in the big leagues.


I don't really follow the Marlins too much, but I disagree. Didn't we get rid on D-Train and his salary with that trade? We also got back good prospects, and Cabrera was in a huge slump.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sMaK said:


> You really are the #1 hater lol


naw man. 

you mean to tell me the stadium wouldn't look better without those enormous parking garages covering its sides? Its why I said earlier in the thread the old miami arena site would have been the perfect location. No need for the garages, accessible public transportation, central location in downtown Miami and a few blocks away from the AAA. but this is as good as it gets for the team, so i dont blame them.

I just look at things from a different perspective. :yes:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Here are the stadium renderings for those that hadnt seen them
> 
> Link


Looks pretty freakin cool. Also looks a little like the AAA when the roof is closed. Where is it going to be located?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> Looks pretty freakin cool. Also looks a little like the AAA when the roof is closed. Where is it going to be located?


In Little Havana. Where the Orange Bowl used to be.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Jeffrey Loria is to the Marlins what Donald Sterling was to the Clippers in the 90's...

A new stadium wont fix cheap!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> I don't really follow the Marlins too much, but I disagree. Didn't we get rid on D-Train and his salary with that trade? We also got back good prospects, and Cabrera was in a huge slump.


You're off on this.

The trade was made in the off-season.

Miguel Cabrera started the season in a minor slump. But then turned it around in a huuuge way. He ended up hitting .292 with 37hr 127rbi and led the AL in home runs. And this was after he had been in that slump.

D-Train was in the final year of his deal when he was traded, and then signed a big extension with Detroit after the trade was made. At the time, it was thought that the Marlins could have gotten much more had they made two separate trades instead of trading Willis and Cabrera in the same deal.

The 2 best prospects we got in return were Andrew Miller and Cameron Maybin.

The other players were lower to mid-level prospects. And they also got Mike Rabelo in the deal. The Marlins thought he'd be their starting catcher but he was horrible last season and dropped to 4th on the depth chart by the end of the year.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah heard this on the radio when driving home today

i'm going to go on opening day


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's a preview of what to expect at the new stadium


> With the Marlins' retractable-roof ballpark official, what should fans expect when it opens in 2012? A preview:
> 
> • Team president David Samson said the dome will be closed about 60 games a year, mostly during the summer months, even when there's no rain threat. A scientific formula -- measuring temperature, dew point, etc. -- will determine whether to close the roof. It will take 11 to 16 minutes to close.
> 
> ...


link


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Beginning in 2012, Samson expects a payroll ''at least in the midrange'' of all teams. The teams with the 14th-, 15th- and 16th-highest payrolls in 2008 were Houston ($89 million), Milwaukee ($81 million) and Cleveland ($79 million). The Marlins have baseball's lowest payroll at $33 million -- $11 million more than 2008.
> 
> ''The new ballpark will not give Larry Beinfest the right to make mistakes like other teams do,'' Samson said, adding that pursuing a lot of ''big free agents is foolhardy.'' Samson said he would not expect dramatic payroll increases before 2012.


In other words...more of the same!!!

Its laughable that people actually believe that a new stadium is going to get Loria to unclinch the purse strings. The team will generate a lot more money, but it will all go (and stay) in his pocket!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> In other words...more of the same!!!
> 
> Its laughable that people actually believe that a new stadium is going to get Loria to unclinch the purse strings. The team will generate a lot more money, but it will all go (and stay) in his pocket!


ah, you just a hater. thats all!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Here's a preview of what to expect at the new stadium
> 
> link





> Miami Mayor Manny Diaz said a* hotel, restaurants and retail stores likely will be built around the ballpark*; City Manager Pete Hernandez said an ESPN Zone restaurant is a possibility. The team will not become the Miami Marlins until 2012.


I wasnt aware of this. I love this idea. I guess city leaders arent ***-backwards as i thought. Though its "likely" and a "possibility", i dont see why not push for something so beneficial around the stadium and for the neighborhood in general. It gives a place for fans to stay before and after games. Not just show up for a game and go straight home.

This can help revitalize the area.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> In other words...more of the same!!!
> 
> Its laughable that people actually believe that a new stadium is going to get Loria to unclinch the purse strings. The team will generate a lot more money, but it will all go (and stay) in his pocket!


Its definitely not more of the same. Middle of the road is about right. 

Anyone would be foolish to think that just because of the new stadium, the Marlins will be able to go and spend the amount of money teams like the Mets, Yankees, Red Sox and others spend.

The front office has shown that they can build very good teams with a limited budget. Now lets see how they do with $40-50 million more to spend.

In 2011, some of the starting pitchers become free agents so i'm sure the money will be spent on keeping a couple of them. Because by 2012, top hitting prospects like Matt Dominguez, Logan Morrison, Mike Stanton and Kyle Skipworth will be ready to go, and will all still be on their 1st contracts.

The Marlins minor league system is absolutely loaded. And unlike in previous years, this time its loaded in top hitting prospects.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

IbizaXL said:


> I wasnt aware of this. I love this idea. I guess city leaders arent ***-backwards as i thought. Though its "likely" and a "possibility", i dont see why not push for something so beneficial around the stadium and for the neighborhood in general. It gives a place for fans to stay before and after games. Not just show up for a game and go straight home.
> 
> This can help revitalize the area.


The only areas I can think of that would be an even worse place to put the stadium is Liberty City and Overtown! Everyone knows that our city leaders are about as corrupt as it gets, and that nothing they say can be trusted!

The funny part is that the Dolphins are still preaching about cleaning up the neighborhood around dolphin stadium...and we all know that Miramar doesnt even come close to the hole that is Little Havana!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade3 said:


> Its definitely not more of the same. Middle of the road is about right.
> 
> *Anyone would be foolish to think that just because of the new stadium, the Marlins will be able to go and spend the amount of money teams like the Mets, Yankees, Red Sox and others spend.
> 
> ...


I never said that the Marlins would have anywhere near the payroll of the NY teams or Boston. That being said...we all know that Loria is the cheapest ************ in MLB, and that he cant be trusted! He actually believes that he'll luck into another 2003 pitching staff with a $30 million dollar payroll.

At the end of the day MLB cant force him to spend, he will never pay a Cabrera, and we got lucky that Hanley Ramirez has a retarded agent that screwed him!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I was speaking in general about the payroll.

Hanley's deal is very good. Its just back loaded. He could have waited 2 or 3 years when he became ineligible for arbitration, but instead chose to sign this contract now and still be under or just at 30 for his next big deal.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> I never said that the Marlins would have anywhere near the payroll of the NY teams or Boston. That being said...we all know that Loria is the cheapest ************ in MLB, and that he cant be trusted! He actually believes that he'll luck into another 2003 pitching staff with a $30 million dollar payroll.
> 
> At the end of the day MLB cant force him to spend, he will never pay a Cabrera, and we got lucky that Hanley Ramirez has a retarded agent that screwed him!


Loria certainly has that repuation from what ive read. Still, theres nothing anyone can do about this. Tha Marlins are here to stay for a VERY LONG time. Might as well make the most of this.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Where did you wanna put the stadium then? Kendall?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sMaK said:


> Where did you wanna put the stadium then? Kendall?


Is this question at me?

I think the ideal place would be downtown Miami for reasons i have already stated above.

Kendall would be a great spot for a soccer stadium though. If MLS had expanded here, Kendall is THE place for soccer.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I really need to step up my Marlins hate. Gio is taking my rightful place as the #1 Marlins hater on this board, and I can't have that.


----------

